
Full Recon of Linkedin - _pdp_
https://recon.secapps.com/f/EMaS
======
_pdp_
Let me know if you have any ideas what other transforms to include inside the
tool.

~~~
brudgers
I don't really understand what it is supposed to do.

~~~
_pdp_
Recon is an information gathering and target identification tool using open-
source inteligence (OSINT). So with this tool, you can find stuff :) which is
important in terms of security.

